# Baby Guppies



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

*Vacation Feeding - Baby Guppies ?*

A friend of mine gave me the last three of his baby guppies. He had been useing them as food for his other fish, but I had a spare tank so I've decided to raise them. Another friend of mine told me to grind up flake food and feed them a little bit 3-4 times a day. Is this too much? Is there anything else i should know about this?



Also, since my spring break just started, I bought a 7-day vacation feeder for the tank. Is this unsafe for babys? Will they be able to eat if I use this?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, they won't be ble to eat from that. The directions you got will work fine, though, so now all you have to do is figure out how to feed them while on break.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Get some Java moss and or fine plants, they will munch the infusoria off of them.

Have fun on spring break


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm glad there is a forum of knoledgable people to answer such a question for me. I didnt realize they could not eat from the vacation feeder. Thank you for your help. Are there any other suggestions for what to feed them over break. Knowing what I do, I'll have to make a trip back up to school to feed them. How long can they live without being fed. There are 3 baby guppies, and one baby platy. All about 2 weeks old. I used to have a rosie in the tank, but i took it out for these babys. I think the tank is only 2 gallons, but I'm not sure. And, right now theres probubly about 15 or more tiny snails aswell. 


Its been 24 hours since the last time I fed them, how long can I expect them to live without being fed?


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

SueM said:


> Get some Java moss and or fine plants, they will munch the infusoria off of them.
> 
> Have fun on spring break


Since I don't have time to find a pet store that sells live plants, are there any houshold items I can use instead for longterm feeding? The tank has three baby guppies and one baby platy and only needs to last till this sunday. Any ideas?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

canned - unsalted green peas.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If its only 2 gallons, why not tank them along? Have fish, will travel.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't know that I'd want to take babies along anywhere... depends where you're going and how you plan on getting there, I guess. Is there no one who can take care of them while you are gone? At two weeks old they are delicate and need to be fed - I feed my babies 3-5 times per day (tiny amounts each time) and would not encourage anyone to feed less than 2 times per day. Also, if you leave for a week without cleaning the tank the water will be seriously nasty (mine is gross if I leave it for a day and a half) - although you only have a few babies so it shouldn`t be that bad.
A lot of fish stores sell live plants... pretty much all the larger chains do so do any stores with more than just a few bettas in plastic cups.

Zoe


----------

